# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player >  ΠΑΛΙΟ ΡΑΔΙΟΦΩΝΟ WEGA STEREO

## papkir

Γεια σε ολους προσφατα επεσε στα χερια μου 
ενα παλιο ραδιοφωνο το οποιο εχει μονο το σασι
και γραφει WEGGA στερεο , μου μοιαζει για ραδιοενισχυτης
ειναι με λυχνιες αλλα δεν εχω ουτε μπορεσα να βρω αλλα
στοιχεια για το μοντελο ή τον τυπο του οσο κι αν εψαξα στο net 
για το εν λογω ραδιο ουτε για το τι λυχνιες φοραει
ειναι παρα πολυ ομορφο και σε καλη κατασταση και θελω να το επισκευασω
Καθε βοηθεια ευπροσδεκτη

Ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## πετρος647

Δες εδω   http://www.justradios.com/links.html

----------


## dimdalipis

> γεια σε ολους προσφατα επεσε στα χερια μου 
> ενα παλιο ραδιοφωνο το οποιο εχει μονο το σασι
> και γραφει wegga στερεο , μου μοιαζει για ραδιοενισχυτης
> ειναι με λυχνιες αλλα δεν εχω ουτε μπορεσα να βρω αλλα
> στοιχεια για το μοντελο ή τον τυπο του οσο κι αν εψαξα στο net 
> για το εν λογω ραδιο ουτε για το τι λυχνιες φοραει
> ειναι παρα πολυ ομορφο και σε καλη κατασταση και θελω να το επισκευασω
> καθε βοηθεια ευπροσδεκτη
> 
> ευχαριστω πολυ


στειλε μου φωτογραφια η ακριβες μοντελο για να σε βοηθησω.

----------


## Πέτροs

Καλημέρα, καί καλό φθινόπορο σ όλουs!!!


Αγόρασα ένα ραδιόφωνο wega fox σέ καλή κατάσταση, λείπουν όμωs απ αυτό 2 λάμπεs από τίs συνολικά 6 πού έχει καί δέν γράφει πάνω τού, ούτε μπορώ νά βρώ τό σχέδιο τού, γιά νά μάθω ποιέs είναι αυτέs οί λάμπεs.
Αυτέs πού έχει πάνω είναι οί EBC41,EL84,EZ80,EM80.
Ξέρει κανείs ποιέs μπορεί νά είναι οί λάμπεs πού λείπουν?

----------


## Πέτροs

Τελικά οί λάμπεs πού έλειπαν από τό ανωτέρω ραδιόφωνο ήταν οί
ECH81 καί EF85 οί οποίεs βρέθηκαν καί τοποθετήθηκαν.

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Που μπορεί να βρει κανείς λάμπες παλιών ραδιοφώνων???
Γενικά πάντως, όπως μου εξήγησε κάποιος πιό ειδήμων, απαιτούνται αρκετές μικροεπισκευούλες για να δουλέψουν σωστά (ξεκινώντας από τους πολυκαιρισμένους πυκνωτές)... Ποιός ασχολείται υπό τις σημερινές συνθήκες??? Πιθανότητα να δουλέψει μόνο με αντικατάσταση λαμπών? Η πλάκα είναι πως έχω ένα παλιό Εγγλέζικο ραδιόφωνο murphy που μόλις το ανάψεις βγάζει έναν βόμβο που δυναμώνει καθώς ζεστάινονται οι λάμπες και σου δίνει την εντύπωση ότι είναι έτοιμο να εκραγεί (πράγμα που δεν αποκλείεται τελικά).... θεωρείται κατάλληλο για εκφοβισμό!!!

Χαιρετισμούς
Γιώργος

----------


## Πέτροs

Γειά σού Γιώργο!
Λαμπίτσεs έχει ό Μανιάτηs ό Φανόs καί άλλοι.
Οί πυκνωτέs πού θέλουν αλλαγή ψιλοφαίνονται, αλλά καλού κακού τούs
μετράs καί βλέπειs.

----------

